# Does anyone else have trouble with their tickers?



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

You know, the little age tickers that you put in your signature from tickerfactory or whatever. I swear mine doesn't count right. Diggory is one month and three weeks...not two months and three weeks. At least I'm pretty sure. He was exactly 6 weeks on January 25th. Am I doing my math wrong? haha.


----------

